# speaking of algonac state park.....



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

actually many of the state parks. we enjoy taking our grand kids, well till they got too big for it, to the campgrounds for weekends in october for the "harvest festival" thing. everyone decorates their campers for trick or treating and the kids have a ball dressing up and running the roads getting goodies. the campgeound hosts generaly have some fun crafts and games for the kids and everyone is there for the fun with the kids , so there are generaly no grumpie geezers to spoil the fun.
if you haven't done this i highly recomend setting a weekend aside, finding a favorite park with this activity. and making a memory for the kids.


----------



## TristanEvers (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestion. i will really try to do it.


----------

